# 2013 September online comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED!



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the September online comp, the ninth of the year. We are enjoying glorious spring days here in the hub  I hope it is warming up in your neck of the woods, and that we might see some early summer species in the scoring this month.

Top ten on the leaderboard after August are below:

*POSITION Angler Score*
1 Carnster 1127
2 Bertros 850
3 Cheaterparts 829
4 Robsea 769
5 Kanganoe 695
6 Solatree 679
7 Paul B 675
8 Float 655
9 Killer 641
10 Premium 593

*The September 2013 comp will run from tomorrow Saturday September 7th until Sunday September 15th* 

Please post all entries in this thread.

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details, dates for each month, and competition rules (including scoring benchmarks) can be found here:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=59000

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Good luck all


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Name of Angler: Carnster
Date Caught: 8/9/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: NNSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 105cm/10kg
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 20lb fireline 
Conditions (optional): bloody windy and sloppy.
Other Comments (optional): 2 drops with the zman's and 2 fish in the bag before high tailing it in.

*SLIGHT UPGRADE*

Name of Angler: Carnster
Date Caught: 11/9/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 108cm/10kg
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 50lb fireline 
Conditions (optional): windy.
Other Comments (optional): Live bait


----------



## Mess (Jul 11, 2013)

Name of Angler: Mess
Date Caught: 7 Sept 2013
State and Location Fish Caught In: ACT Lake Burley Griffin
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Golden Perch 615mm est weight 4-5 kg
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): trolled stump jumper at about 6-7 metres on Nitro baitcast rod and Daiwa Luna reel with 15 lb braid. 
Conditions (optional): sunny with 20kph Westerly. Barometer about 1024
Other Comments (optional): this fat lady was released unharmed.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

cjbfisher said:


> Nice football, Mess.


I agree almost worth more points if you spin it round 90deg.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: Cheaterparts
Date Caught: 14 - 9 -13
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic - Westernport near Spit Point
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 61 Cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : 10 kg gear bait fished ( Saury fillet )
Conditions : Mint almost no a ripple all day
Other Comments : Caught quite shallow 2.4 meters of water between channels , I was moving across this shallow bar and happened to mark up fish - Pretty happy with an early red they are just starting the season here


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of Angler: Killer
Date Caught: 9/9/2013
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld Scarby.
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 42cm Snapper. 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 10lb , HB.
Conditions (optional): Good. 
Other Comments (optional): Better than last Month


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Name of Angler: robsea
Date Caught: 07/09/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Dusfky flathead 71 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Squidgy stealth prawn 90mm in tiger. 6 lb FC Rock leader. Penn Affinity 2000 with platypus braid in 10lb and a Shimano Rack Raider 681, 2-5 kg rod
Conditions (optional): glassy and a touch foggy
Other Comments (optional): sorry about the mud. Didn't have the SD card in the camera at the time and photo was saved to camera. Spent a week searching for the download connection. Almost gave up until discovered this morning.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

TOW

Name of Angler: NAD97
Date Caught: 15 - 9 -13
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD PALMY
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: NIL
Tackle/Line/Lure Used : a reel malfunction
Conditions : Crappie wind (10-15kts) and confused swell
Other Comments : Well it started with getting smashed by the NE swell twice and by the time I got out already had a few litres in the rod hatch. The wind was already starting to show its self but as I hadn't fished for 3 weeks I wanted to keep going. After about 4hrs I get my first solid hook up (for the last 8mths) and am enjoying the fight. Mean while one of the jet ski brigade come over and show me about a 20kg cobia that he got not far from where I hooked up so I know what I'm on to. 5mins into the fight the drag on my overhead clapped out from me not putting it back together propyl last time it was serviced and the fish takes me to the reef. I was not happy. Fished for another hour for nil


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: Solatree
Date Caught: 7 Sept 2013
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA - Gulf St Vincent
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: TOW 60cm Snapper 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Half pilly on 5/0 circle hook, 3000 Tierra reel and TD advantage rod, 15lb braid.
Conditions (optional): Overcast 
Other Comments (optional): Not a touch on the whiting rod. Did get a Port Jacko Shark but no photo before release.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Scores have been tallied for September - and while the optimists out there will say that an 80cm sand whiting, or 1.2m calamari is only a cast away, a 2013 Carnster domination of the AKFF online comp is looking more likely with each passing month. The great man again topped the scoring last month, with special mention going to Mess's first entry, an obese golden perch from one of my locals. It's great to see the yellas on the chew early!

Also of note is that Robsea (who is too honest for his own good) discovered that I had gifted him an extra 20 points way back in April. Total scores have been rectified.

Full scores for September were:

*Position	Angler	Score*
1	Carnster	171
2	Mess	128
3	Cheaterparts	122
4	Robsea	118
5	Bertros	106
6	Killer	84
7	Nad97	40
7	Solatree	40

And cumulative scores for the YTD - while the Carnster win looks imminent, of great interest is the ding-dong battle for 2nd place between Bertros and Cheaterparts. I do love a ding-dong battle (don't we all), and this particular one is extra tasty because it is a Vic vs NSW state of origin (of sorts). May the best man win - or come second even!

*POSITION	Angler	Score*
1	Carnster	1298
2	Bertros	956
3	Cheaterparts	951
4	Robsea	865
5	Killer	725
6	Solatree	719
7	Kanganoe	695
8	Paul B	675
9	Float	655
10	Premium	593
11	Ado	516
12	Daveyak	329
13	MrX	282
14	Spork	280
15	Brolans	179
16	cjbfisher	176
17	Scoman	166
18	Mess	128
19	Nad97	114
20	Marty75	97

The winner of a random prize for September is Mess - congratulations, shoot me a PM and we'll sort out a trinket for you.

*The October monthly comp starts this coming Saturday the 5th (that's tomorrow people), and runs until the 13th *- lock it in folks 8)


----------

